# Halters on or off?



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

We ride with a rope halter under the headstall all the time. As you have probably noticed in any of my photos (avitar included) I use a black one so its not that noticible. We take regular breaks about every hour or so, taking out the bit and letting the horses graze. Its much easier to just leave the halter on all the time on the ride. I carry a short 9' lead rope on my saddle. 
I was just curious if anyone else did this?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

If I go on trails I have a halter on Lexi most of the time. I also find it good for leading her around & stuff.  Like, there's this place she can drink water from on the trail, & I just slip the bridle off- boom she can drink!  LOL! & I usually also have a leadrope.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

We always ride with a halter underneath.....well...not always...but usually. I am always tempted to take it off but if that bridle breaks or I pull it off when falling... I want to be able to catch the horse. 

At the chuckwagon races I saw 2 horses running around without a rider or bridle. :shock: The first one came bursting into our camp all wacked out and scared and I had no way to catch it! It just ran back out of camp and the fella got it later. And the 2nd one I saw was involved in a horse race. The horse stumbled and fell at a full gallop and the reins got tangled up with the rider and the horse flipped over (it was aweful) The horse got back up and continued to gallop off but no one had anyway to catch it. (the guy was ok too)

So for safety I do it and also because I don't like leading the horses with a bit. I'd rather use a halter. I think its nicer.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

If I'm trail riding or out to do some work on my horse I'll have a rope halter and a long lead tucked into my belt (much the way you would do with a Mecate). However if I'm doing some arena work or team penning then no halter.


----------



## FriesianSH (May 28, 2008)

I always ride with a halter underneath. Most of the riding I do is on trails, so if I have to tie my guy it's very convenient. I never tie my horse with the reins or with a rope attached to the bit, so I use the halter.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I usually don't ride with a halter at the barn i'm at now, but at camp we always do, it's easier to go from tied to untied, and the wranglers take the leadrope w/ them


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Trail riding, I leave the halter on. Arena work I'll take it off.
It's just easier on the trail to tie a horse to a tree or the side of the trailer while I tack up. Been doing it for YEARS and no problems.

You can kinda see the Black Rope halter under the leather headstall









And the red rope halters in this picture


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

If we go for long trail rides where it might be needed or if I am on a inexperienced horse that I might have to dismount from and work on the trail(over a stream, lunge, ect) then yeah. I dont in the arena or anything else like that. Its always nice to be able to tie up your horse if a emergencey or something. Plus, if a horse needs to be ponied that is always good too to have with you. I usually use rope halters, not nylons. I only use a nylon/leather halter when I trailer my horses. Does anyone trailer with rope halters? Just curious


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

As with most others, we trail ride with the halters on...it's just more convenient and flexible.


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

Just depends. Trail rides-halter on. Staying home on a short ride? Take it off. Why pack the exra bulk underneath if I'm not going to be tying them up? I like the look without the halter. On the trail, though, I don't want to hastle with the halter/bridle change. Just drop the bit and tie.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Curly_Horse_CMT said:


> Does anyone trailer with rope halters? Just curious


Just about the only time we use a web halter is in the trailer.


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

I have done in the past , but concidering i hardly ever use my halters they usually get left behind. If im riding i use the bridle to catch my horses so dont have a later with me any way. And besides that i ride bitless, so no problems wiht bits if i let them have a munch , lol


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Bitless said:


> I have done in the past , but concidering i hardly ever use my halters they usually get left behind. If im riding i use the bridle to catch my horses so dont have a later with me any way. And besides that i ride bitless, so no problems wiht bits if i let them have a munch , lol


I bought a bitless bridle for that very reason. I really need to give it another go.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

btw, except for trail riding and trimmings, we leave the halters off. Our mares will almost put the halters on themselves when you need them and I hate the 'halter nose' look.


----------



## BackintheSaddle2 (Jun 9, 2008)

Like most of you I've always left the halter on for longer rides or trail rides. At home I will slip if off.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I have only gone out once for day long trail ride to the mountains and I don't recall I had a halter on. Would I use one next time? I think I would put on one and keep it underneath his bridle.


----------



## Nine (May 25, 2008)

*I always ride with the halter under the bridle, lead rope attached to the halter and looped up to and slip tied to the saddle horn. I like to be able to controll Ming with a lead rope, rather than the reins. As it's been said, in case of an emergency, it's nice to have the ability to lead/tie/ or use for another horse, if necessary. It doesn't add that much weight, considering how nice it is to have.*
* When we take a break, I like to be able to pull off the bridle and let her graze - it she's behaved up to that point.*


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

This weekend when I went on a trail, I didn't have the halter on.

But I'm thinking it would be a good thing to have, just in case something happens.

Where could I put the lead rope if I'm riding English?


----------



## PG'sGal4ever (Sep 25, 2008)

I usually leave a Rope halter under the Bridle, just incase if something happens.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I use usual nylon halter. However the only reason I do it I can't let them go free when I put bridle on. I do it in ring, but still kinda concerned to do in open field.


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

I rarely have a halter underneath because I haven't come across a time when I've wanted to tie my horse. It would be useful come to think of it. The main reason is because I don't know what to do with the lead rope while I'm riding...


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't even know why I own halters, I so rarely use them. I have clips on my reins so I can take them off easily and if I'm going on a long ride, or unfamiliar territory I might be inclined to take along my neck line, but that's it.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I used to be a halter person. Now i just leave them on my one pony because he is such a trouble maker, you never know when he is going to get loose. The others i leave the halter off because i know i can catch them easily and they are less likely to get out. Also the pony is the herd leader so if they do get out, i just grab him and start to lead him away, the others will follow.


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

all these pics make me reeeally wanna go on a trail ride with my guy tomorrow =D im so exctied now =P


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

I never used to ride with a halter but now that I have my trouble-maker younger horse I have started. I also leave one on my older horse now too. It's nice to have in case as everyone has said. Just tie the lead rope to the horn. Sometimes I don't even have a lead rope if it's just a short ride though. Just the halter in case something happens. He doesn't ever take off and leave for good. He always comes back.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

There have been 2 times this last year I thanked the good lord I had a halter on under the headstall. Once when I fell and was injured to badly to ride. My husband could pony my horse home and bring the truck back for me. The second My headstall broke (screw fell out) and I had to ride home with the reins attached to the halter. 
Just those 2 times makes it worth leaving it on every time. 
I have quit taking a lead rope unless its a long or unfamiliar ride. I have clips on my reins and just use them as a lead.


----------



## servinator (Oct 13, 2008)

I always ide with halters now, my green TB dumped me and took off down a highway, when I finally got her I had to make a halter out of a lead rope someone let me borrow and she was a pain to lead.


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

We always ride with halters under the headstalls and a lead attached and hung around the horn. In case of an equipment break it is really important to be able to keep control under any situation.


----------



## bedouin (Oct 12, 2008)

We always ride with the halters underneath, although I sincerely love to see the horses with bare faces.
I find it more important to be able to keep control in difficult situations whenever they possibly could happen.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

If we plan to make stops, we bring halters and leads to tie the horses and let them chill for a little..


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

I always ride with a rope halter underneath. 

Easier for me, and I cannot really see any downside to it.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

We ride with the halter under the headstall too. It's just easier all the way around. No worries if you stop for a while, No worries if your tack fails, No worries about being worn out and slipping the bridal off and having the horse take off because it sees the green grass over yonder etc, etc.

The lead rope can also be used for a spare set of reins for a buddy that wasn't as prepared as you. I always try to be prepared...then you are in a better position to lend a hand too.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I always ride with a halter on under the bridle now... I've had way too many bridles broken by my mare... I'd rather her break a halter than a bridle.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I always ride with me halter off, if I'm on a long trail ride I will tie the halter to my saddle horn.


----------



## PG'sGal4ever (Sep 25, 2008)

I keep my Rainbow colored rope halter on my horses or there regular halters. They just have there ones they always wear on but I have an awesome Rope halter, I'll have to take a picture


----------



## g8ted4me (Sep 3, 2008)

I normally trail ride with a rope halter underneath my bridle- you just never know when something is going to happen either in your group or someone else. We have come to the rescue a number of times and It always helps to be prepared.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

Only time I leave a halter on a horse is when I'm leading it or tie it up I don't even leave one on when hauling.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I trail ride. Long rides, So we frequently stop for lunch or to just get off and stretch for minute. Somestime I tie the horse up and fish the rivers for bit. I leave a halter on under the headstall so I can take the bit out of their mouth, but still keep control of the horse. I use a rope halter on all my horses. I unclip and coil the lead rope up and tie it o my horn










I also carry a pair of Utah Hobbles on my saddles. For lunch we often will hobble the horses and let them graze while we eat lunch.


----------



## dustytrails (Nov 25, 2008)

As an avid trail rider and endurance rider I use a biothane halter bridle. It is the best investment I have made in my tack inventory! The bit clips on/off without taking it off transforming it into a halter in seconds. The reins also have clips and can double as a lead rope in seconds. 

PLUS, the biothane can be cleaned with soap and water, no leather to be cleaned or worried about in the rain/snow.


----------



## suniac (Nov 8, 2008)

I only keep it on under my bridle if I think I'm going to need it a lot. Otherwise I wrap it up and tie it to my saddle, but if I don't think I'll need my halter, like on a short ride I just leave it at home. I use a bosal on both of my 2yr olds and the older horses just graze with thier bits in if we stop for a few minutes. Oh and I use rope halters and nylon but I prefer rope to nylon because they don't break and fit better under a bridle and are easier to take with you.


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

RIDEING WITH A HALTER ON THE HORSE UNDER THE BRIDLE IS LIKE WEARING YOUR UNDERWEAR ON THE OUTSIDE OF YOUR PANTS IT JUST AINT RIGHT HEHE Dave


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

off =)


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

*Halters on or off*

As i said rideing with a halter on is like wearing your underwear on the outside of you pants, that was said by a wonderful man and horse gentler from wyoming Buck Brannaman and i do believe it with all my heart , But i also carry a rope halter and lead rope with me when i ride, i make it a habit of putting one in my saddle bags. or tie one to my saddle. But i do cheat and on 3 of my horses i ride with a neck rope on them. due to the fact that they can be contary at times on the trail. a friend of mine has put a ring on her english saddle to tie a rope halter on to it as well. but i also carry a set of hopples on my saddle with me . i have all my rideing stock broke to hobble so i can get off and rest or take a nap if i want and when i get ready to get aboard my horse is still where i left him. and yes there have been times when a horse has broke loose or an accident has happened and ive needed to catch a runaway and with the halter and rope on my saddle im ready if the need arrises. And the neck rope i use is for the trick rideing i have found my self doing out on the trail and in the front yard. when for some dumb reason a horse decides to leave from under my butt at the most embarraseing times i then need the rope and when asked i tell the little whit lie that im practiceing my trick rideing . I can usually get by with that one at least till i get the sore rubbed off my bottom and figure out what the heck i was doing when the horse left me sitting up in the air with no saddle or chair under me. ( no im not a trick rider ) there are some days its just a good trick to stay in my saddle on some of theses young horses :lol:


----------



## hrsjmpr32 (Nov 4, 2008)

If I am going out on the trails I leave it on you just never know when it could come in handy. At home or in the ring I take it off.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

If I know I'm going to have to do some trail clearing or take a lunch break, I'll ride with a rope halter under my bridle. I liken it to a Mecate but with a bit.


----------



## dustytrails (Nov 25, 2008)

Dave said:


> As i said rideing with a halter on is like wearing your underwear on the outside of you pants, that was said by a wonderful man and horse gentler from wyoming Buck Brannaman and i do believe it with all my heart , But i also carry a rope halter and lead rope with me when i ride, i make it a habit of putting one in my saddle bags. or tie one to my saddle. But i do cheat and on 3 of my horses i ride with a neck rope on them. due to the fact that they can be contary at times on the trail. a friend of mine has put a ring on her english saddle to tie a rope halter on to it as well. but i also carry a set of hopples on my saddle with me . i have all my rideing stock broke to hobble so i can get off and rest or take a nap if i want and when i get ready to get aboard my horse is still where i left him. and yes there have been times when a horse has broke loose or an accident has happened and ive needed to catch a runaway and with the halter and rope on my saddle im ready if the need arrises. And the neck rope i use is for the trick rideing i have found my self doing out on the trail and in the front yard. when for some dumb reason a horse decides to leave from under my butt at the most embarraseing times i then need the rope and when asked i tell the little whit lie that im practiceing my trick rideing . I can usually get by with that one at least till i get the sore rubbed off my bottom and figure out what the heck i was doing when the horse left me sitting up in the air with no saddle or chair under me. ( no im not a trick rider ) there are some days its just a good trick to stay in my saddle on some of theses young horses :lol:


love your sense of humor, Dave!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Dave said:


> RIDEING WITH A HALTER ON THE HORSE UNDER THE BRIDLE IS LIKE WEARING YOUR UNDERWEAR ON THE OUTSIDE OF YOUR PANTS IT JUST AINT RIGHT HEHE Dave


Hey I like wearing my underwear on the outside. Its stays cleaner that way :lol::wink:


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

*halters on or off //(underwear outside )*



Vidaloco said:


> Hey I like wearing my underwear on the outside. Its stays cleaner that way :lol::wink:


 Dang girl you could be dangerous im sure and i have a feeling that when they get you and your other half together you folks are a blast to be around , but anyway if it keeps them cleaner then go for it hahahahehehe i was looking at some pictures from out your way today a friend took them while he was delivering a horse for me and it makes me want to load up a couple horses and head your way for a week just do nothing but ride and site see gosh its pretty out in the flint hills Dave


----------



## babyruth1984 (Dec 15, 2008)

after her headstall breaking sunday when we tried ponying her across the water I am going to start keeping her halter on while riding.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Hey I like wearing my underwear on the outside. Its stays cleaner that way :lol::wink:


OK, then, now I'm worried about your pants.

I ride with my halter off. I'd certainly think that it'd be uncomfortable to have the halter under the bridle. It could also be compared to wearing two pairs of pant. Do you wear two pairs of pants too, Vidaloco? :wink:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

OK now I have the image of the kid from Christmas Story that had to wear to many clothes


----------



## SunshineAcres (Jan 3, 2008)

I use a halter/bridle combo on my mare so it's not an issue.


----------



## megannigan (Dec 27, 2008)

Joshie said:


> OK, then, now I'm worried about your pants.
> 
> I ride with my halter off. I'd certainly think that it'd be uncomfortable to have the halter under the bridle. It could also be compared to wearing two pairs of pant.


 
It depends on what type of bridle you are using. I wouldn't ride with a halter and an english bridle, but I do all the time as long as the bridle I'm using doesn't have a nose band.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

I personally do not leave a halter on however I use a sidepull and I have my reins on it as well as a lead on the chin strap and it works just like a halter.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I leave the halter off, I am always concerned all the extra could get snagged on a branch or caught up on something. In case I should want a halter tho, I bring one along in my cantle bag.


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

I find when using a generic english bridle(head halter, brow band etc.) its best to leave the halter off. I find it creates too much bulk and things dont tend to fit right. For example the nose peice of the halter will usually be in the way of the nose piece of the bridle. Now if im using my "horse-around-and-do-whatever-I-want bridle (just a simple bridle, no head halter, occasionally no brow band) I will sometimes leave the halter on. I find it doesnt interfere much if the bridle and halter are on correctly.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

If the bridle has no noseband, cavesson or otherwise, then I'll leave the halter on for trails. As long as it fits properly, then it shouldn't snag on branches or anything.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

i have never ridden my horse with a halter and bridle on


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

I love the halter/bridle combo but I've never used a halter on Sammy when I bridled him. I know at Dixie Stampede they use tie downs underneath their bridle. They're good if you need to tie them down real quick but are thin enough to not even be noticed under a bridle.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

A couple of trailriding friends have the halter/bridle combo, works well for them. On my mare I keep her rope halter on, no nose band so it doesn't interfere with her bridle which is an english hackmore. My gelding rides in a western bridle, no nose band on the bridle or rope halter so that works out quite well too. When working on the trails I leave the lead line on and like a mecate rein, cross it over the front of the saddle and tuck it into my belt. If just exercising in the fields or round ring, not halters.


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

When we are trail riding, I put my rope halter in my saddle bags..My mares do not like both on at the same time.. They scratch and itch and throw their heads til I take the halter off.. But then again sometimes I just ride with my halter lol I have seen several occasion's when a halter and lead rope are needed.. It's funny my brother (who trains horses) and me were on a ride one time and both of us had forgotten the halters (Bad case of I thought he had them and he thought I had them) and his bridle broke on a 3 yr old and he had to finish the ride with his belt being used as reins around his neck.. It was definetly a sight to see.. But he had no problems.. By the time he was finshed working with that fella' you could ride him completely tackless..His owners were very happy.. lol But still I wouldn't want a repeat of that next time the horse may not be as cooperative hehe


----------

